# Help me decide



## Mudder (May 18, 2007)

I'm thinking of dropping a wad of cash on a digital SLR and I would like to hear from camera owners as to what SLR you have and your likes and dislikes.


Thanks


----------



## Dario (May 18, 2007)

Check this site...best one I found as reference

http://www.dpreview.com/

Check this 32 page review of Nikon D200 []
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond200/

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0702/07022208canoneos1dmarkiii.asp

Cheaper but good options...
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos400d/
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/nikond40x/


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 18, 2007)

Kodak Instamatic?? []


----------



## Dario (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Kodak Instamatic?? []



William,

This is one time we get to spend someones money...point him to the most expensive!!!! [}] LOL


----------



## rhahnfl (May 18, 2007)

They use Canon DSLR's professionally here in Jacksonville for school portraits. That would be my choice if I were going to pump some money into a camera. For everyday use I use a Sony DSC-W100 8.1 megapixel... not a DSLR but with a 2 Gig memory stick and a spare battery I took over 600 full size pictures at my nephews wedding. Even shot a few quick videos of the dancing. Still had plenty of room left to take more.


----------



## Abrock75 (May 18, 2007)

I did a lot of research on DSLR's and ended up buying a Canon Rebel XTi 10.5 MP GREAT camera for around 1100.00 for a package deal(2 lenses, bag tripod etc.) on Ebay My mom has the D200 Great as well just large and a bit heavier. Both are great cameras[8D]


----------



## Dario (May 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Abrock75_
> <br />I did a lot of research on DSLR's and ended up buying a Canon Rebel XTi 10.5 MP GREAT camera for around 1100.00 for a package deal(2 lenses, bag tripod etc.) on Ebay My mom has the D200 Great as well just large and a bit heavier. Both are great cameras[8D]



Wow, I got both of that on my short list! [8D]...lucky guess [)]


----------



## Mark549 (May 19, 2007)

Mudder,

I believe the best option is to buy behind the curve.  I shoot a Canon 10d, which meets all my 4x6 print needs - and most 8x10 needs, too.  These ever-so-slightly older cameras free up more cash for the important lens purchases.

It's very much like pen turning.  The lathe is cheap when compared to all the paraphernalia to flesh out the operation.

Mark


----------



## jkirkb94 (May 19, 2007)

Big fan of my Nikon D80.  D40 costs less.  D200 more.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## bob393 (May 19, 2007)

I also worked on this one for quite a while and ended up with a Canon 20D. I love it, it does everything I need a SLR to do and I have all but stopped shooting my Canon F1 film camera. How ever my daily shooter is a Canon A620 just because it fits in the glove compartment better. Just a thought!


----------



## Mudder (May 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark549_
> <br />Mudder,
> 
> I believe the best option is to buy behind the curve.  I shoot a Canon 10d, which meets all my 4x6 print needs - and most 8x10 needs, too.  These ever-so-slightly older cameras free up more cash for the important lens purchases.
> ...





I went out to do some comparison shopping today and found an offer too good to pass up. Found a camera store that gave me a "package deal"

I got:

Canon Digital Rebel EOS 300d
18-55 lens
75-300 lens
A Book Canon Digital Rebel digital field guide
2- 1 gig compact flash cards
A camera bag with a spare battery (which I think the battery does not fit my camera []) It appears to be for a Rebel XT
A voucher for 20 free digital prints
Voucher for 18 free sessions of photography of camcorder classes.
A clear filter and a UV filter.

Grand total $749.99


I suppose I might have found a better deal on Ebay but I'm impatient and if I have the money I want the item NOW!

Not to mention that my last 3 ebay purchases took forever to get.

Bought a printer from a guy in New Jersey and it took 12 days to make the trip (less than 300 miles)

Bought a keyboard for my son's laptop and it took 2 weeks from Massachusetts (150 miles)

And finally a WI-FI card for my son's laptop and it's been 16 days and the seller has not answered 2 emails.


----------



## gketell (May 19, 2007)

Personally I would stay away from the Nikon D40.  It is the only Nikon that doesn't allow the lenses to talk to the body which means the large selection of lenses on the market won't work with it.  Any other Nikon would be good. Or, the Canon Rebel Xti is top notch for a first DSLR.

that was a sweet deal, Mudder.  Good hunting.
GK


----------



## Mikey (May 19, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase. I've been loking at the Rebels, but they keep coming out with new model numbers for the same basic camera and I can't figure out what is a good deal anymore.


----------



## Mark549 (May 20, 2007)

Mudder,

Welcome to the Canon family (the Canon and Nikon lines dominate DSLR).  As stated above, dpreview.com is a good source.  Photo.net is probably a more powerful source of solid info, especially for Canon users (see the forums).  

Between turning and photography, you'll be fighting a financial war on two fronts.

Mark


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Abrock75_
> <br />I did a lot of research on DSLR's and ended up buying a Canon Rebel XTi 10.5 MP GREAT camera for around 1100.00 for a package deal(2 lenses, bag tripod etc.) on Ebay My mom has the D200 Great as well just large and a bit heavier. Both are great cameras[8D]



Hmmmmm, and to think people sent Abrock wood for free after he asked for the donation.......must have spent all of his money on the camera - didn't even have time to write back and say thanks. [}][]

Anyway, on to answer Mudder's question.......

I too have a Canon XTi with two lenses.....etc.  But I only paid $740 for it on Black Friday this past November........but I digress.

I have been very, very happy with the Canon.  It is considered to be the second level entry into the professional camera range - the XT being the first.  In fact - if you can find an XT - it is probably being phased out with the XTi replacing it.  Still a great camera - and you can probably get it for a fantastic price.  Best Buy had it packaged with two lenses, a tripod, camera case, and some other goodies for $850 just last week.  

Hope this helps.

Best wishes,
Roger Garrett


----------



## ashaw (May 20, 2007)

Mudder
The Canon Rebel EOS is great camera.  I had a film slr that I used at the race tracks when I was their track photographer. Nothing but great results.  Good luck on your new find.


----------



## MDWine (May 22, 2007)

I like my Polaroid Swinger!


----------



## wizical (Aug 22, 2007)

I use a Pentax K10D DSLR, and I have to tell you, it is a great camera.  Canon is a great Camera, Nikon uses older technology in their cameras, Polaroid has been around since whenever.  But the main thing is that it accomplishes what you need it to do.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Aug 22, 2007)

My boss is a photography nut. he says that what is important is NOT the megapixels of a camera but the quality of the lens.  He showed me some pictures he took with a 3.something mp camera and the were fantastic.  You would swear that they were taken with a film camera and not a digital so I guess he knows what he's talking about. 
 Sorry I don't remember what brand of camera.


----------



## gerryr (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> <br />Personally I would stay away from the Nikon D40.  It is the only Nikon that doesn't allow the lenses to talk to the body which means the large selection of lenses on the market won't work with it.



That is simply not true.  I have a D40 and have so far successfully used AF-S lenses, older AF lenses, old AI lenses and a totally manually Vivitar Series 1 600mm solid cat lens.  I don't know how these stories get started or why they continue to circulate.  The only thing I lose with the older AF lenses is the autofocus, everything else works just fine and manual lenses are manual lenses no matter what.


----------



## Fred (Aug 24, 2007)

I use the Nikon D1 camera with a full line of dedicated lenses. I also let the dear ole government "pay" for it in that I depreciate it every year as per the directions of my CPA.


----------



## Trapshooter (Aug 24, 2007)

I chose the Sony Alpha over the Nikon line.  For the features and price, a little dickering, got it for $600 at ABC wharehouse.  The Minolta A/F lens also fit the Alpha and are pretty cheap on Ebay.  I bought a new 75-210 Minolta lens on Ebay for $45.  
  Camera is a 10 megapix with steady shot and a good system for keeping the internal parts clean to reduce noise.
  This camera has white balance settings and bracketing that is handy when taking pen picks.
  Look at some reviews and pick the one with the features you are most interested in.
  This is a full size DSLR, if you like a real small camera this won't be the one you want.  I for one am tired of the tiny cameras.


----------

